# "It's Yer Choice" training rocks!!



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Just wanted to put this out there, especially for all of the new puppy owners on the forum (but it works for all dogs!). As far as specific training (i.e., besides socialization other such things) goes, second only to recall training in my mind is impulse control training. This REALLY helps to teach a dog impulse control, which helps the dog to make better decisions all around, not only during the training sessions. I've done impulse control training with Cey since day 1 - haven't ever gotten as far as putting the food on his nose (!), but I've trained him to look at me in my eyes and not at the food, and to wait for the food, and I've really seen how it has helped with his impulse control all around since we started doing it.

Here's the impulse control training video showing how to do it: 




And here's Ceylon practicing looking at me and not at the food, and waiting for the food. My daughter took the video and she was offset from me a little bit, but he was looking at me (most of) the entire time. 






I REALLY encourage everybody to do this training! It really does help with basic impulse control all around, and I feel like it's been one of the best things I've done as far as training goes for Cey (and yes, I'm now doing it with Pepper as well ).


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

P.S - The audio on my video is messed up, but basically, Cey waits for me to say "Good Boy" before he moves to take the treat each time... that is his cue that he's earned the treat. It's hard to hear but he only ever moves to take the treat when he hears me start to say Good Boy. And oh yea, the treat is chicken, yum .

Oh yea and yes, my hand holding the rest of the chicken was in fact literally right under his nose, just as it looks like in the video. Yay for impulse control!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Heather, very important. You can practice this with just about anything you do.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh self control, it's a beautiful thing but sometimes so hard with such an explosive, eager personality. Tim has commanded "leave it" quite well, we've even got to point of being able to leave treats on each of his front paws, until he's released. He is such a smart boy when I do his clicker training he just stares at the clicker, so I start each of our sessions with a "look at me" exercise. He gets a treat, and a click, when he looks at me instead of the clicker, sounds simple, but I find it really helps to keep him focused for the rest of our training and do what is asked. I think it's so cute when he sits patiently looking up at me for his next command. I really enjoy training Timmy, never thought I would, but it's quite rewarding for both of us. I have tried to get the treat balanced on his nose, we've come close but I need a flatter treat. :laugh:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooooo, GO Cey!! That is awesome! I've always done that with her actual meal but never thought to do it with treats in my hand... I've been looking for something new to work with Tillie on and I know she'll do great with this!  thanks!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

What a great exercise Heather! Thanks for posting that. It's a keeper.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's great Heather. We do a lot of that with Kodi. At our training center, we call it "Doggy Zen". But we don't just make teach them not to take it from our hands without permission, we also use it in many ways on the floor. Once they know not to take it off the floor, it's a great way to reinforce stays or stand for exam. You toss a piece of food on the floor in front of them and say "wait". Once they've completed the exercise, you pick it up and hand it to them. (still in position) before releasing them. 

Whether you call it "Doggy Zen" or "It's Yer Choice" (coined by Susan Garrett) it's a GREAT training exercise and tool.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

We did a lot of impulse training with Thor....he was so proud of himself lol and i think he liked to show off in front of people at Petsmart. It really does teach them self control in all situations and carries over into other things you are trying to teach. Way to go Cey!! Thanks for the great video!


----------

